# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ne!po guzi - radionice

## flower

Dana 19. studenoga obilježava se Svjetski dan prevencije zlostavljanja, a 20. studenoga je Dan prava djeteta. Udruga Roda obilježit će ove bitne datume organiziranjem prvih radionica iz projekta Ne! po guzi.

Upitate li roditelje kako žele odgojiti dijete, najčesće će odgovoriti kako žele da njihovo dijete izraste u samostalnu, samouvjerenu, ljubaznu i toplu osobu.
Načini na koje to postižemo razlikuju se od obitelji do obitelji, a svi se slažu u jednome: Najteže je postaviti granice.
Gotovo svi smo se bar jednom našli u situaciji da se dijete baca po podu trgovine jer smo mu odbili nešto kupiti. Dijete je izvan kontrole, a mi izvan sebe od neugode dok su pogledi prolaznika osuđujući uprti u nas. Mnogi će se u tim situacijama još i suzdržati jer su pod pritiskom osude okoline, no ono što se događa iza zatvorenih vrata naših domova temelj je kojeg je bitno postaviti na pravi način.
Naučite kako sačuvati odnos s djetetom i kako postaviti granice bez uništavanja djetetove osobnosti na Rodinim radionicama za roditelje.

Radionice Odgovornog roditeljstva održat će se u:

Karlovcu 19. studenoga u 17 sati u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije (Meštrovićeva 10),

Rijeci 22. studenoga u 11 sati u Dječjoj knjižnici Stribor,

Osijeku 25. studenoga u 18 sati u Gradskoj i sveučilišnoj knjižnici Osijek,

Zagrebu 4.prosinca u 17 sati u prostorijama Udruge Roda

cekamo vas Heart

----------


## Balarosa

Koliko radionica traje?

Za Rijeku - hoće li to biti iza u prostoru sa slikovnicama? Hoće li se moći doći s djecom?

----------


## flower

za ri - u prostoru slikovnica biti ce pricaonica za djecu, mi smo u onom ispred prostoru  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

a split?  :/

----------


## flower

za sad nista, ali postoji nada  za sljedecu god.

----------


## upornamama

A Pula?

----------


## flower

isti odgovor

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## skviki

:Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

Ja bih samo ovdje zahvalila i pohvalila  :Smile:  Žao mi je što nisam mogla sve čuti, ali nadam se da će biti toga još. MM je isto zadovoljan, iako se i dalje s nekim stvarima ne slaže, ali baš sam sretna što je i s druge strane čuo nešto što ja pričam. Čini mi se kao da smo se približili koji korak kod nekih suprotnih stavova. Hvala vam   :Love:

----------


## Lu

evo malo podizem 

Zagrebu 4.prosinca u 17 sati u prostorijama Udruge Roda 
 :Smile:

----------

